# Hello Writing Forums!



## DarkSunshine (Feb 8, 2016)

I have been lurking here as a guest for a while and decided it was time to make an account and stop being so lazy! So, I created an account and I am pleased to meet you all here!

Now, let me give you a little background of me. I currently live in Los Angeles and I love to write. I have written a few Percy Jackson fanfictions on fanfiction.net. 
Stories I really love writing fall into the fiction category: Fantasy, Romance, Adventure, etc. 

I am pleased to be here and I can't wait to begin writing after I have reached 10 posts! :razz:
I've read some stories here and I love them~

Anyways, enough about me. It will be nice meeting everyone of you and I know I will enjoy my stay. So...I have nothing left to say except: Thank you!


----------



## LeeC (Feb 8, 2016)

Always nice to see new faces


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi DarkSunshine and welcome to the Forum!!  Seems you already know your way around pretty well.
Cant wait to see you around the forum!!
Hiro


----------



## DarkSunshine (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks guys!
@Lee: Thank you for that! I'm flattered!
@Hiro: Thanks! I'm looking forward to this forum!


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Feb 8, 2016)

Hey, how are you? I absolutely love your name, :grey::sunny:! Okay, so it's not *that* dark. It's actually *grey*. I tried. Welcome to Writing Forums! I'm Anthony. I am so glad you joined! I only joined a month (and two days) ago. Lurking isn't that bad. You're now familiar with the place. You could give *US *a tour instead! Show us what parts you enjoyed the most. That's a plus considering we're a large community. If you need anything, a *Mentor *(the purple people) will be happy to assist you. Have fun!


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 8, 2016)

Hiiiiii!

Glad you decided to come out of hiding. We are super friendly around here =) I'm a fantasy/romance/adventure fan so I will be looking out for your stories whenever you get around to posting them! Happy exploring! ^_^


----------



## DarkSunshine (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks for the welcome guys! I am really enjoying myself and I can't wait to post stories! I love it here, I love it, I love it, I love it!!! <3


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Feb 8, 2016)

DarkSunshine said:


> Thanks for the welcome guys! I am really enjoying myself and I can't wait to post stories! I love it here, I love it, I love it, I love it!!! <3




Thanks for all the critiques across the forum! It's greatly appreciated! You reached out to all those people leaving genuine feedback. We need more people like you. :thumbr:


----------



## DarkSunshine (Feb 8, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> Thanks for all the critiques across the forum! It's greatly appreciated! You reached out to all those people leaving genuine feedback. We need more people like you. :thumbr:



Aww shucks. Thanks! I want every writer to be up to their full potential! Thanks for all those likes and stuff~
I think I found a new favorite forum!


----------



## 20oz (Feb 9, 2016)

DarkSunshine. That's a good name. 

Welcome.


----------



## DarkSunshine (Feb 9, 2016)

Thank you. Love your profile pic!


----------



## Aquilo (Feb 9, 2016)

:hi: Good to meet you, DarkS! I know a few fantastic authors who started in FanFic! Nice to see you diving in and enjoying yourself!


----------



## DarkSunshine (Feb 9, 2016)

Nice to meet you too Aquilo!
Im pleased to be here and I think I just found my  ew favorite site! Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## JustRob (Feb 9, 2016)

Hello Dark. Pardon me if I leave it at that for now but I'm wrestling with coincidences at present since I accidentally wrote myself into my own fiction. Your signature mentions eclipses and I'm encountering too many of them already. Eclipses of the moon that is. No, I won't even try to explain that. This is not the right time. Anyway, you are very welcome.


----------



## Folcro (Feb 9, 2016)

Heyy Sunshine,

Is fanfiction.net still going strong? I think that's wonderful. That site was a huge staple in my literary journey; in fact it was with fanfiction that my journey began. It's awesome to meet someone who has also passed through that fascinating world.



			
				DarkSunshine said:
			
		

> time to make an account and stop being so lazy!




What's wrong with doing both? You're a writer, worlds come together at the snap of your finger--- celebrate your laziness!

Welcome


----------



## DarkSunshine (Feb 9, 2016)

Oh definitely! Fanfiction is going really well and I'm enjoying it very much! I just have a lot of stories with ideas that I want to write, but I couldn't find the perfect site to write until this site was found!


----------



## callanb (Feb 9, 2016)

Folcro said:


> Heyy Sunshine,
> 
> Is fanfiction.net still going strong? I think that's wonderful. That site was a huge staple in my literary journey; in fact it was with fanfiction that my journey began.



My girlfriend reads a lot of Fan fiction there, I believe. 

What sort of Fanfic have you written? I wrote a couple of Dragonball Z stories circa 2002/03 that I uploaded somewhere. Have no idea where they are now..

Anyone know if there been many big name authors who got their start writing Fanfic?


----------



## DarkSunshine (Feb 9, 2016)

Ah yes. I only have written for Percy Jackson, Maximum Ride, and The Sisters Grimm. That's about it.


----------



## paryno (Feb 9, 2016)

Welcome to the forum! It's a great community, you'll have a great time with us!


----------



## DarkSunshine (Feb 9, 2016)

Thank you! I'm enjoying it already!


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Feb 9, 2016)

I've always wanted to move to L.A but as a Canadian I am unable. How is life over there?

We have a Mentor Directory and some Writing Contests and Prompts if you feel like some friendly competition. 

Have fun!


----------



## DarkSunshine (Feb 9, 2016)

Life in LA is actually good! It's a pretty peaceful city besides traffic which I hate alot. Also, even when there's no traffic, it is still dangerous because of people who run red lights and go way over the speed limit!
And I'll look into that!
Thanks for the welcome! Greatly appreciate it!


----------

